# *VHD Outbreak in North East England - Rabbits*



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Crossposted:

Following the alert that was sent recently, we are repeating the message as below, which was taken from a newspaper published at the end of January.. Since the alert, there have been reports of an outbreak of VHD in the North east of England..



"Scotlands wild rabbit population is in danger of being totally wiped out by a deadly disease which is killing them in their thousands.

Colonies from the Borders to Aberdeen are being decimated by an outbreak of Viral Haemorrhagic disease. Experts have warned that the plague which strikes wild and pet rabbits could kill as much as 90% of the Scottish population and are calling for more to be done to monitor its spread. "

*************************

Please be aware that VHD is highly contagious and once this virus takes a real hold in the countryside, it will sweep down from Scotland into England and Wales very quickly. How can pet rabbits catch VHD ?

* Hay may have been in contact with infected wild rabbits as grass growing in the field.

* Birds or insects may transport the virus on their feet ( or in their droppings) to your rabbits grazing on the lawn

* The virus may be blown on the wind

* You may bring the virus home on your feet ( or car wheels from rabbit droppings)

Please ensure that your rabbit has been vaccinated for both VHD and Myxomatosis and warn family or friends with a bunny how important it is that they are protected.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Bump 

Mine arent due til March/April, but can i get it done any earlier so it doesnt wear off?


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2011)

srhdufe said:


> Bump
> 
> Mine arent due til March/April, but can i get it done any earlier so it doesnt wear off?


You are perfectly safe to get them done a month or 2 early


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Not in that area but Leo's was done a few weeks ago


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> You are perfectly safe to get them done a month or 2 early


Oh good. Will make an appointment for 2 weeks then as they are all having their myxi's tomorrow :crazy:


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2011)

srhdufe said:


> Oh good. Will make an appointment for 2 weeks then as they are all having their myxi's tomorrow :crazy:


Please don't worry - if you have kept them up to date with their regular boosters then they are covered - whilst it wont harm them to have their boosters earlier it wont provide any additional benefit.

Em
xx


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2011)

Paws&Claws said:


> Crossposted:
> 
> Following the alert that was sent recently, we are repeating the message as below, which was taken from a newspaper published at the end of January.. Since the alert, there have been reports of an outbreak of VHD in the North east of England..
> 
> ...


Good call :thumbup: VHD is awful

Em
xx


----------

